# Can Do Series



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*A Simple Wooden Box*

In this can-do video project I show you the process I use for creating a simple wooden box with four corner grain match. 
Check Out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness

http://blip.tv/play/h9hRguTiSQA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h9hRguTiSQA

Related Links:
Steve Ramsey's Candle Holder


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *A Simple Wooden Box*
> 
> In this can-do video project I show you the process I use for creating a simple wooden box with four corner grain match.
> Check Out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness
> ...


I really like your videos Jord. Well detailed instruction. The pencil hold-down stick is inspired!

But really…I have to ask. Something seems to be missing. Oh yeah…did you get your hair caught in a saw? Haha!


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *A Simple Wooden Box*
> 
> In this can-do video project I show you the process I use for creating a simple wooden box with four corner grain match.
> Check Out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness
> ...


Thanks steve, really appreciate it!

Yeah the hair… That was a spare of the moment thing, but luckily no accidents here, mind you there was a couple of times there that were too close for comfort with sanders and things!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *A Simple Wooden Box*
> 
> In this can-do video project I show you the process I use for creating a simple wooden box with four corner grain match.
> Check Out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness
> ...


Nice video Jordan. I liked the rubber band idea and the way you did the box bottom. You are a talented young man. Just don't let Steve corrupt you!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *A Simple Wooden Box*
> 
> In this can-do video project I show you the process I use for creating a simple wooden box with four corner grain match.
> Check Out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness
> ...


Cool Christmas gifts. Simple, elegant, and functional. I'm sure they'll be well received.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *A Simple Wooden Box*
> 
> In this can-do video project I show you the process I use for creating a simple wooden box with four corner grain match.
> Check Out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness
> ...


Thanks guys, happy to say the gifts were very well received


----------



## DaytonHM (Dec 27, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *A Simple Wooden Box*
> 
> In this can-do video project I show you the process I use for creating a simple wooden box with four corner grain match.
> Check Out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness
> ...


WOW, that was one of the best wood working videos I've seen. Great tips! thank you Jord!!


----------



## obi999 (Jan 26, 2009)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *A Simple Wooden Box*
> 
> In this can-do video project I show you the process I use for creating a simple wooden box with four corner grain match.
> Check Out http://www.JordsWoodShop.com for more woodwork related goodness
> ...


Hi Jord,

thank you for the Video! First i thought it could be boring, just a little box. But your methods and tips are fine and i think now i understood how i get the grain along the side of the box to look perfect.
Have a good time!


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Make A Simple Elegant Candle Holder *

In this "Can-Do" video project I take you through the steps involved in making a simple, elegant candle holder featuring a unique contrasting lamination that captures the eye.

More photos go here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61244


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Make A Simple Elegant Candle Holder *
> 
> In this "Can-Do" video project I take you through the steps involved in making a simple, elegant candle holder featuring a unique contrasting lamination that captures the eye.
> 
> More photos go here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61244


G'Day Jordan. Nice idea on the segmented work, something I can follow up on my segmented stuff. I might be inclined to use sketchup to get an idea of how it could end up first. That would take a lot of guesswork out .
Once again great idea and thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrpete (Nov 23, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Make A Simple Elegant Candle Holder *
> 
> In this "Can-Do" video project I take you through the steps involved in making a simple, elegant candle holder featuring a unique contrasting lamination that captures the eye.
> 
> More photos go here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61244


can see I'm going to need a bandsaw


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*How To Remove Rust Using Electrolysis *

In this how to video, I show you how you can use electrolysis to restore your forgotten, old, rusty hand tools.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *How To Remove Rust Using Electrolysis *
> 
> In this how to video, I show you how you can use electrolysis to restore your forgotten, old, rusty hand tools.


Very clear and concise enough-I think I could do that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *How To Remove Rust Using Electrolysis *
> 
> In this how to video, I show you how you can use electrolysis to restore your forgotten, old, rusty hand tools.


Nice video, well done. The step by step was great.


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *How To Remove Rust Using Electrolysis *
> 
> In this how to video, I show you how you can use electrolysis to restore your forgotten, old, rusty hand tools.


Wow, science IS magic! That is really cool, I had no idea that could be done. Great video! Thank you for posting.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *How To Remove Rust Using Electrolysis *
> 
> In this how to video, I show you how you can use electrolysis to restore your forgotten, old, rusty hand tools.


Nice job Jord. I was affraid you might be a little rusty! ;-J


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *How To Remove Rust Using Electrolysis *
> 
> In this how to video, I show you how you can use electrolysis to restore your forgotten, old, rusty hand tools.


this will come very handy in the near future, thanks for sharing


----------

